# burning oil?



## hamflex (Dec 29, 2003)

ok here is the prob, i have an se-r with a u13 det in it. When i installed the engine every thing was fine untill i started to burn oil. We did a leakdown test and every thing was fine. Well i just assumed the seals were bad and i replaced the turbo. Well I put the new turbo on and i have the same problem. The problem is now im burning oil out the turbine side into the exhaust and im leaking oil into the compressor side and running it into the intercooler piping. The lines seem to be fine so im not sure what the problem is. I think maybe the oil return is backed up but untill tomarrow i wont know. Any advice are sugestions please help.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

using a restrictor in the oil line? or are you using stock oil lines?


----------



## hamflex (Dec 29, 2003)

James said:


> using a restrictor in the oil line? or are you using stock oil lines?


im using stock lines, The turbo i installed is a gt28r. So i retained stock oil and coolant lines.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

bad seals........at the very least.

in the turbo, that is.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you know what your oil pressure is at idle?


----------



## hamflex (Dec 29, 2003)

James said:


> you know what your oil pressure is at idle?


know, i dont have an oil pressure gauge. Ive been lookin for a tee that will convert the threads because i have an autometer gauge with npt. and the threads into the block are bpt.


----------



## hamflex (Dec 29, 2003)

hamflex said:


> know, i dont have an oil pressure gauge. Ive been lookin for a tee that will convert the threads because i have an autometer gauge with npt. and the threads into the block are bpt.


although if i remember, i had a 200sx se-r w/ a det in it. And it ran oil psi as high as 80psi. And the idle psi was around 20 maybe i cant remeber.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

typically, shouldnt it be about 10psi for every 1000 rpm?


----------



## hamflex (Dec 29, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> typically, shouldnt it be about 10psi for every 1000 rpm?


that sounds about right. Today i ordered an oil banjo from jgycustoms with a smaller oil pressure restrictor in it. Is it possible that for some reason the stock oil pressure restrictor/regulator fell out. I had the turbo off the engine for a while then put it back on, Could it have fallen out?????


----------



## aggrivator (Feb 12, 2004)

i just picked my car up from a shop here at 2am, i had a bb setup put on my 98 de, the first shop never did 1 before, so they ran too small of oil return line, blew out the turbo all the way out my pop charger, so i had another shop put a t3 on... the put a flippin huge return line on to keep that from happening again. they said to use 15-50 oil or at least 20-50. also my oil is 20 idle up just over 60 freeway, so possibly 80 runnin hard... the first #'s were n/a so since i havent had a working turbo setup until a few hours ago, i dont know how high it will go. but when i was n/a i just watched the tach, with the first turbo, all i wanted to see was boost, matbe i will try to watch the oil pressure and let you know...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hamflex said:


> that sounds about right. Today i ordered an oil banjo from jgycustoms with a smaller oil pressure restrictor in it. Is it possible that for some reason the stock oil pressure restrictor/regulator fell out. I had the turbo off the engine for a while then put it back on, Could it have fallen out?????


wouldn't hurt to put a restrictor in the line anyways.


----------

